# Please help me choose some fingerpickin songs to learn



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello guitars canada forum. I was hoping you all could help me get to the next level. I've been playin round now for 3 or 4 years just kinda strummin along, but I now want to add another dimension to my playing and fun. I was hoping you could suggest some beginner pickin songs for me to start with. Almost anything would be good as long as it's something I recognize. I have worked on the basic green sleeves and that other tune they play at weddings .... cannon? and I really enjoy the beatles blackbird. Any Chet Atkins or Jerry Reed tunes would be much welcome son! My theory is very week so just tunes or links to youtube would be awesome.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

If you can play "Blackbird", then "Remembering Linda" by Mike Christiansen is a nice tune based on "Blackbird", but in a minor key. Also, "Watermelon Sorbet" by Eve Goldberg is pretty accessible.

[video=youtube;WJ9iaGEceDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ9iaGEceDg[/video]

[video=youtube;DzJHA-vcimU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzJHA-vcimU[/video]


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Brian, I'll give em a try.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

This is the first finger picked song I learned...

[video=youtube;kcaR8hKSQxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcaR8hKSQxw[/video]


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

I have never known what is for beginners, but here are some suggestions.

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica (I thought this one was failry easy)

I'll say she does - Chet Atkins
[video=youtube;pdzwYNJ6kUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdzwYNJ6kUc[/video]

Vincent - Don McLean
Yesterday - Edgar Cruz arrangement. I think I have a tab for this somewhere.

There is always Stairway to Heaven, lol.

Happy picking!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Another good one is "Romanza" (aka "Spanish Romance", aka "Romance de l'Amour") which a GC member recently posted a version of:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/band-lounge/41414-my-version-spanish-romance.html

It's the "Stairway to Heaven" of classical guitar. The left hand has a few stretches, but the right hand is pretty straight forward (assuming that you play right-handed).


----------

